# Wrecked Alloys



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Right had the car 3 weeks and the missus has wrecked 2 alloys already, thinking of using wicked wheels mobile service in the london area, anyone know if they're any good

ta

migzy


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

My mate in Essex is very good - lapaint.co.uk


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

Pristine Alloys in Woburn Sands, said to be one of the best.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Depends what your wheels are. The standard Mk1 18" RS4 alloys for example are a hyper silver finish that can only be replicated with a powder coat. Lepsons in Kent are very good. Painting them will look OK for a while but powder coating lasts for years.


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

foster2108 said:


> Depends what your wheels are. The standard Mk1 18" RS4 alloys for example are a hyper silver finish that can only be replicated with a powder coat. Lepsons in Kent are very good. Painting them will look OK for a while but powder coating lasts for years.


Ive used Lepsons too - would definitely recommend them.


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

right wicked wheels have come out and done a fantastic job, took him 1 hour to do 2 wheels

here's some pics

before










after


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

sbd119 said:


> Ive used Lepsons too - would definitely recommend them.


I'm having mine sorted at the moment and am trying WheelWorx, Colchester as they are local. Quite a bit cheaper than Lepsons too.


----------

